# Magnuson's LS2 Dyno Numbers!



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Magnuson has some numbers on an LS2 GTO -



















Not bad at all for a car that will have great driveability and plenty of power as soon as you roll into the throttle!

This is going to be a popular system so we are starting a pre-order list to get you at the front of the line when they start shipping. Just give us a call to place your order. You won't be charged until the system is ready to ship.



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS!*

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------



## warsgoat (Oct 6, 2005)

*Dyno test*

Incredible power AND torque! Interesting how the base horse power is @12% lower than posted figures. I could see 4-6% but not 12%? :confused

What's the cost? and what is the "typical" install price?


----------



## 2005Goat (Mar 21, 2005)

What posted numbers? Were they numbers from a Dynojet? If so then you should expect them to be higher than these numbers from a mustang dyno.


----------



## murph914 (Oct 25, 2005)

I would really like to know what a typ installation w/ dyno time would run. I live on the south shore (MA) so you guys would be the logical choice.

thanks,
~ Mike


----------



## warsgoat (Oct 6, 2005)

By posted figures I'm refering to the GM's 400hp/400lb/ft of torque. Like I said I'm sure they're "biased" more towards the 400 mark, but I wouldn't expect such low stock dyno figures.


----------



## tampagoat (Sep 25, 2005)

The stock horsepower and torque was at the wheels and therefore high not low.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I would say 356rwhp is pretty darn good for a stock 05. But still, if both runs were on the same equipment, I would think that that's more important to know, rather than what type of dyno was used. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

Arent the stcko numbers at flywheel anyways which would be less at the wheels if calculate the loss through the drivetrain.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Something is definitely wrong with the base numbers. But first remember "base" does not mean "stock". Base is just the first run that is being compared to all others runs after. If 356.2 rwhp was stock that's showing just an 11% drivetrain loss. 11% is kinda low! And 317.5 on the rwtq is just over 21% drivetrain loss. 21% is definitely high! 11% and 21% drivetrain loss on the same run :confused Something is truly wrong with this info.


----------



## warsgoat (Oct 6, 2005)

*torque figures*

I'm no expert but I just thought base hp at the fly wheel would've been higher. All-be-it the super charger really kicked it up! Impressive. :cheers


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

warsgoat said:


> I'm no expert but I just thought base hp at the fly wheel would've been higher. All-be-it the super charger really kicked it up! Impressive. :cheers


There was never any mention of flywheel horsepower. That is _rear wheel hp._


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I must have one of these...


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

We listed the 2005 GTO kits on our site yesterday -

2005 GTO Magnuson Intercooled supercharger - Silver stardust finish $5989.99 

2005 GTO Magnuson Intercooled supercharger - Polished finish $6989.99 

These prices include free shipping along with a boost gauge and pod.

Installation here would be about $900.00

Most of the stock LS2 dynos that I've seen have been in the 345-356 rwhp range.



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS!*

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------



## m8d2run (Feb 1, 2005)

the picture thats posted is an ls1 not an ls2, do you have the correct picture?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

Very cool that from about 2300 to 5800, your tires will AT ANY TIME have 400lb. ft. of torque to apply to the ground!! Flat torque curves are fun !!!


----------



## 2005Goat (Mar 21, 2005)

356 rwhp (on a mustang dyno) does seem a little high if the baseline came from a stock car. Many M6 cars dyno around the 350 mark on dynojets.

But those are certainly impressive numbers with the blower installed.


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

GM rates hp at the flywheel. There is usually about a 15% loss for 6 speed cars so that would put the rear wheel hp at about 340. Most stock dyno numbers that I've heard of have been in the 345-355 range so 356 is pretty much on par. Some stock cars will make more horsepower than others so a 10hp difference is no big deal. The LS1 cars were underrated. They were rated at 320hp at the flywheel but the 6 speed cars would dyno in the 290-300 range at the rear wheels.



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS!*

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

tbyrne said:


> GM rates hp at the flywheel. There is usually about a 15% loss for 6 speed cars so that would put the rear wheel hp at about 340. Most stock dyno numbers that I've heard of have been in the 345-355 range so 356 is pretty much on par. Some stock cars will make more horsepower than others so a 10hp difference is no big deal. *The LS1 cars were underrated. They were rated at 320hp at the flywheel * but the 6 speed cars would dyno in the 290-300 range at the rear wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe underrated on the SS Camaro's and TransAm/Firebird's but the LS1 in the GTO was rated at 350. So 290-300 rwhp on the 6M '04's is right on.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

This is definetly a flawed test, 4 months apart, 500 miles on the car for the first run (base line).
Max power is taken at 500 rpm higher in 2nd test.
Mustang Dyno W/O vehicle weight programed in and who knows what other parimeters were left out?
Looks like Dyno Jet numbers to me, but then all GM numbers are at the flywheel on a Dyno Jet.
An intercooled Magnuson should make around 450rwhp with a 6.0 and 3.55 axle ratio on a Mustang Dyno, and will be very impressive on the street.
What I'd like to see is a good comparison with a centrifugal supercharger on a Mustang dyno with the proper programing. :cheers


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

What is the difference between the two prices quoted above - description sounds/looks same on both prices ?? ?? ??


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Steve A said:


> What is the difference between the two prices quoted above - description sounds/looks same on both prices ?? ?? ??


One is polished (the more expensive one) and the other one has a silver stardust finish.


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Yup, there was a typo above. Just updated that listing -

2005 GTO Magnuson Intercooled supercharger - Silver stardust finish $5989.99 

2005 GTO Magnuson Intercooled supercharger - Polished finish $6989.99 



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS!*

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

ANYONE with ANY idea of what this setup will get you in the 1/4 on a otherwise STOCK 05 GTO please chime in.

Im guessing it will take the 1/4 mile from, 13.0 stock(Pontiac's #'s)
to around 12.3 is this too much, too little, Im thinking it should take a bit less then a second off the quarter mile?


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Every 10hp gain usually equals about a 1 tenth decrease and a 1 MPH increase in the 1/4 mile so you can expect at least a 1 second improvement at the drags. 

The first batch of LS2 GTO superchargers should be shipping next week. We still have a few available from this production run.



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS!*

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

Although, as you improve breathing on the intake and exhaust side, expect those gains to increase dramatically.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm very interested in one of these. What would the install run........labor wise? Also, mine is a daily driver and the last thing I want is car problems on the road. Any long term tests on this? LMK.........


JET


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Installation will depend on the shop. We get $900. for the install. Magnuson designs their system to be bolted on and provide years of trouble free driving. We have many customers that have been using this supercharger for over 50,000 miles with good results. You can see more horsepower by changing to a smaller supercharger pulley. Every 1# increase in boost is usually good for a 15-20hp increase. But, by doing this you also increase the chances of something happening to the motor. That is why Magnuson doesn't like people doing that. It takes it outside the specs that they found to be safe.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

*smaller pulley can equal BIG trouble*

Guys, I am here to tell ya, do NOT add a larger supercharger pulley until you get to the tuner and have him/her tune it. On my last vehicle, I added a smaller pulley and it made me run dangerously lean (even though the difference was VERY small...0.2 inches). I think a better way to go would be to install a boost cooler, which would allow you to run a bit more timing, rather than trying to add more boost. You can also pick up a HUGE amount of horsepower by giving an already boosted car a few more degrees of timing. When you add extra boost, you greatly increase intake temps, even if you have an intercooler. There comes a point when the intercooler will NOT be able to keep up anymore and you will get detonation, and risk SERIOUS engine damage. I know it's easy and cheap to just change a pulley and go, but you MUST get re-tuned. 
Usually, these supercharger companies tune their supercharged vehicles pretty well. They're meant to be ran at that boost level SAFELY. The second you go adding more boost, you enter into dangerous territory, especially if you don't realize what you are doing. More air REQUIRES more fuel. You will get to a point when your fuel system cannot GIVE any more fuel, due to any of a dozen different reasons.
You will gain pretty much instant horsepower whenever you slap a smaller pulley on. The reason is you're now running leaner, since you're forcing more air into your engine without the fuel. Lean conditions do give you slightly better performance (to a point). It also increases your likelihood of bent/broken valves/pistons/rods, since the combusion could happen while your piston is still traveling up/down the chamber. Common sense should tell you that is BAD...unless you like having to replace engine parts every time you go full throttle.
If you're going to change the pulley, do it under watchful eyes (and a wideband O2 sensor). That's my $.07 cents worth (adjusted for inflation).


----------

